
Python in 2019 Sounds Like an Unprofessional Garage Team Band - sonkol
https://medium.com/@sondre.kolaautomat/python-in-2019-sound-like-a-garage-band-unprofessional-team-2d259d6eabd9
======
astrodust
WSL could have avoided all of this. Windows has never, ever been a friendly
place to install programming languages of any kind.

With WSL I've been able to use Windows for actual development. Want Node? Got
it. Python? Done. How Windows has never come up with something as slick as apt
baffles me. That shouldn't be hard!

It used to be a good day to wrangle it into submission, with all sorts of
ridiculous things like restarting or logging out/logging in depending on the
package in question.

~~~
JPKab
Anaconda would have avoided this. It's a breeze to install on Windows.

The Windows answer to apt is chocolatey, BTW.

FYI, Windows 10 is actually pretty easy to deal with. The primary issue I see
these days is around certain numerical libraries not building unless user has
CPP compiler installed.

~~~
astrodust
Windows 10 + WSL is a dramatic improvement over the experience on Windows 8
and earlier, but it just goes to show how good things could have been all
along if Microsoft had ever committed to making a Windows package manager.

------
4gotunameagain
>I want to blame the Python foundation for destroying this precious time

Oh no, my probably unique setup gives me an error on pip. My precious time is
destroyed.

What a sh-tpost.

~~~
testrun
I cannot agree more.

------
machawinka
Was this HNed to bully the author?

------
lainproliant
This is a joke post, right?...

------
zelly
Maybe before trying to write (much less criticize) Python code you should
learn how access control works on operating systems. Right click "Run as
Administrator"

~~~
xnyan
This is fundamentally mistaken advice, not because it’s necessarily it’s wrong
to run python modules in the administrator context (although you probably
don’t need to) but it is always a bad idea to run command with
root/administrator privileges without understanding why you are doing so and
why root privs are needed.

If you don’t need global system access to these modules, appending —-user to
pip will install in the user context, no elevated privs needed.

~~~
rini17
Why isn't it the default?

According to the superuser link, in the previous version it worked by default
without privileged access.

